# My new kitten is causing my existing cat to be stressed/upset



## Mackers81 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi All

I've just signed up and this is my first post! I need some advise....

My girlfriend and I have a cat , Elmo who is 7, and have just introduced a 9 week old kitten to the house, Ernie! Elmo has never shared a house with another cat and is very territorial and has a bit of a short temper! But at the same time is very sociable and likes to be around us and loves to run around and play! 

I followed the instructions I have read on forums and made sure that they were separated for a couple of days, and at the same time making sure that they can smell each others scent by letting them sniff each others bedding....Elmo seemed a bit confused and didn't really know what to make of it, whilst Ernie didn't show any emotion at all. So we thought it was about time that they met....

I was really worried that Elmo would attack Ernie and show his dominance...he is a very big black cat, almost "Panther" like! But as soon as they met, Elmo nervously ran up to Ernie, both of them nose to nose....no hissing, no swiping or fighting...nothing! Ernie arched his back and looked a bit displeased with the whole situation but stood his ground. Elmo, after a few seconds seemed to cower away slowly and look a bit confused. Ernie thought it would be fun to follow but still no violence...just confusion! After about 10 minutes Elmo wanted to go out side and didn't look very happy at all. I stood outside with him and tried to give him some affection but he got very annoyed and swiped at me...he does this often when he wants you to go away! After siting in the garden for an hour wagging his tale he came in and sat down on his bed and wouldn't let me go near him. he always comes up stairs and sleeps in our room but he didn't move from that spot all night which is totally out of character as he is usually so playful! We introduced them again in the morning...same thing! Ernie almost seems to be the aggressive one!

It is pretty obvious that Ernie will handle the situation....I'm just really worried about Elmo. Is there anything i can do to help him get used to the situation? He's always favored me and is usually so affectionate but he is acting very distant and upset...apart from when he wants feeding! ;-) 

Any help or advise on this would be greatly appreciated! My worst fear is Elmo running off....i don't think I'd ever forgive myself!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

To be honest that sounds like a very good reaction to introductions so I wouldn't worry too much. Considering it's only been a short while I think you've done well! Of course your older boy will be a bit annoyed to start with, but eventually he will come around I'm sure 

I would advise not letting your older cat out until you're sure he is happy about the new addition. Once he's happy he will still want to come home.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with post above you have done everything right so far. The only thing I can suggest to try and make Elmo a little happier is trying a feliway diffuser that cant be bought from a vets. Also is there anything that Elmo really really likes?? My cat loves being brushed so whenever I bring new foster kittens in a spend half an hour brushing her and she accepts the new additions


----------



## Mackers81 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys! I know Elmo love prawns so I'll buy him some of those as a treat...i need to go to the vets anyway to get the kitten micro-chipped and vaccinated so I'll get a feliway diffuser as well! 

cheers!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a quick way of getting one, but I found my vets prices on the diffusers to be a little high  You can get them online a fair bit cheaper in places


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Feliway diffusers,lots of patience and a fair few glasses of wine !!!
You will get there...keep scent swapping and give your older cat lots of extra attention when you see him

Good luck 

Kelly xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

honeysmummy said:


> Feliway diffusers,lots of patience and a fair few glasses of wine !!!
> You will get there...keep scent swapping and give your older cat lots of extra attention when you see him
> 
> Good luck
> ...




Did you ever think you'd get to where you are with your two lovelies Kelly? I remember quiet well how worried you were.

So pleased it all worked puurfectly for you. Bout time for another photo shoot isn't it?


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm having exactly the same problem with our new kitten.

He's been isolated from Tyer, our adult cat, until now he's had his second round of jabs.

We have been scent swapping for the past week, getting Tyger use to Dynamo's smell.

Dynamo was in the travel case today and Tyger came in (surprise!!) they met and there was nothing until Dynamo extended a little paw. Tyger started hissing at him. They met again later and the same happened again.

I know that we are just introducing them but I hope it gets better from here


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,

Trying to introduce Tyger and Dynamo is becoming frustrating. Tyger just won't take to the kitten. Dynamo is true to his name and is a bundle of energy. Tyger is really chilled and sees every move by Dynamo as a threat.

I'm struggling. I will get a diffuser but is there anything else I can do. tyger doesn't really want to even come in the house. I don't want to chase my boy away. Help!!


----------



## CazandMark (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

We've just been given some Zylkene to try with our kitten Hermione as she was getting a bit stressed. Its cheaper than investing in Feliway and can be used for the short-term, which might be all thats needed?

We put the contents of a capsule in with H's wet food and she ate without issue. The other bonus is that its purely for Hermione as Hunter doesn't get stressed at all. 

She seems fine today and therefore haven't given her any and won't unless she starts getting scared and withdrawn again for any reason. Just thought this might be worth a try for your cat?


----------

